# Details About Your Android/Root Experience...



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I always kind of wonder how people got into rooting or how they began. Lets hear some details like approximately when, what rom, what made you do it, etc.

Ill Go First:
-Heard about rooting but didnt dive right in since I already was enjoying my D1. Having come from a blackerry storm 1 I was just thrilled to have a phone so sweet and that actually worked.
-Finally decided to root after my friend did and showed me all the options and things I could do with this thing called superuser access.
-Rooted my D1 somewhere around July 2010 using EasyRoot. First rom I flashed was Simply Stunning 4.7 by ChevyNo1 which I ran for a couple months, upgraded to 4.8, then after that became irreversibly addicted to Android. This D1 eventually had a bad usb and I was not able to charge it or unroot and take it back, it now resides on my desk as a paperweight.
-Got another D1 from Craig's List for pretty cheap and rooted using adb this time. Flashed just about every rom possible and switched sometimes daily, rarely using one for more than a week.
-Bought a D2 off a friend of mine who was more well suited for an iPhone and not android, he wasnt interested in awesome phones I guess. Adb rooted then ran gummyjar, liberty, and now testing a rom beta based off of cm7.

I cant think of anything else to add at this point but I am sure I will think of more stuff.

Now come on lets hear about some more experiences!!!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

okay so my ex girlfriend got a d1...before i did....i saw rooting the D1..on jesus what site was it? that one that used a wordpress site....someone remind me please? i got a d1 off craigslist come to find it out it had a finicky charger port that rebooted the phone if u moved the charger at all. Thank god insurance transfers, cus they sent me a new one. Then i rooted it using that old d1 adb root method found on the site i cant remember. It worked loaded adamz smoked glass roms. Had that for a long time. changed out for simply stunning. and went back and forth many times. Then finally switched to cyanogenmod ran that until i got my DX. Ran Rubix for a long time and then liberty and now Cyanogen again :-D. Good thread bro


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you, I am hoping we get a good number of experiences shared.

You inspired me to add some more stuff. Ironically enough we share a bad usb port/Craigs List experience.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> Thank you, I am hoping we get a good number of experiences shared.
> 
> You inspired me to add some more stuff. Ironically enough we share a bad usb port/Craigs List experience.


Really? same thing happen to u?


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

It looks like I read too fast last night. We both had the USB trouble. You had it with a phone you bought off of Craig's list. I had it and bought a replacement from Craig's list. Same elements, different order 

Sent from my Droid 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## razorclose (Jun 9, 2011)

-Got an Eris the day they came out (Dad got the Droid), had a lot of issues with it, but rooted it the moment root was available using good ol' ADB- It's been so long, I don't remember what I had on there, just remember using Amon_Ra recovery

-Got a Droid a couple of months later after too many issues stock (3 phones, b*****d at VZ for an hour on the phone) Rooted again via ADB- Been on UD, CM and too many others to name. All on P3Droid Kernels, save for once or twice with ChevyNO1

-Moved to a DInc, used urEVOked, gf's BBStorm died, gave it to her. Still running CM7 on it, not sure what kernel she's flashed since then

-Bought a Samsung Fascinate: ODIN and Z4Root- last ROM was CommRom 2.0, OTB 1.6 Voodoo kernel

-DX: crap, I don't even remember what I did on there (very brief stint, rooted for a friend) put Liberty 2.0 and Rubix on it for him to play with

-Sold the SF, got a DInc2...patiently waiting for whatever method we need to use


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Got the D1 back in Oct. 2010(actually its a milestone but I avoid a lot explaining by calling it a droid). At first, I was kicking myself for not getting the yphone. Quickly discovered it had better features, mostly adobe flash support. My carrier wouldn't give me any details about a froyo upgrade, which still never came to this day, so I began researching online and quickly found this forum and xda. After weeks of research and asking questions, I worked up the balls to root via rsd lite, the first rom I flashed was Bugless Beast 0.5 then .6 came right after. Flash support wasn't as cool as I thought but overclocking, tethering, and even torrenting quickly got me hooked on the possibilities of android. Now, I have a ps3 and a laptop both running GNU-linux with root kits, and my life has been forever changed since then. I'm 27 years old and I have to admit even though it sounds funny, the Droid1 was the first computer I ever owned. 
This makes it sting so bad to see what motorola has done since the D1, and angers me beyond belief to see what they did to the droid name. My next phone will definitely be the nexus 4g. 
Thanks for the opportunity to share my story, I like to hear others tell their tales as well. If I had gotten the yphone, Id probably be sitting on my ass waiting for apple to do everything for me, and wouldn't have even a percent of the knowledge I now have. Ill never let go of this phone, it has so much sentiment tied to it that ill probably mount it my wall next to my computer if I could ever find a way to kill it. The unlocked bootloader is the shizz!(this may be the reason why the droid, cannot be killed by conventional weapons)

Noobz call me Captain Save a Droid


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

My first Android phone is my current Droid X that I got earlier this year. I really didn't know too much about rooting and such when I purchased it, but I figured there would be a community out there with Google's passion for open source. I did a little research and was kinda turned off by the fact that the bootloader was locked and the lack of options. Well, I checked back on the scene a little while back and was pleasantly surprised. In all essence, I'm still a noob since I used z4root for my first rooting experience not too long ago. After that, I flashed the pre-rooted GB and had some fun with that. I got the ROM bug and moved to Darkslide X, APEX, Liberty, and finally CM7. I must say that it has been a fun ride without very many hiccups along the way. I'm extremely comfortable SBFing now (done it more times than I can count lol) and love the extra customization that rooting allows. I'm just glad I didn't jump on the iPhone bandwagon before trying out Android.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing guys. I always like hearing about others experiences and seeing that I am not the only one who just cant help but flash/try everything out!!


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bought an incredible last summer, with the backorders by the time i got it and decided to root, unrevoked was out. Rooted, found CM7 and haven't looked back.
Now on to the thunderbolt. Bought it in early june. Rooted it the day it came in the mail, ran stock for awhile, until cm7 was ready enough for daily use. Rooting the bolt has taught me how to use adb and gave a little more insight into what the process was actually doing rather than the "one click" method used for the inc.
While it may have taken a little longer, it was not as difficult as it first appeared. I will continue to only buy phones with unlocked bootloaders so I can continue my rooting and flashing hobby.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I originally owned an iPhone 3Gs, I hacked it to death. It literally overheated during a drive from Oklahoma the Florida (multi tasking hacks, music, gps) I started looking for a replacement and heard of this nifty little thing called Android. I did research on modding the Droid prior to buying. Had it rooted within 30 minutes of unboxing it. I also started with smoked glass roms. I've flashed just about rom available for the OG. My favorite was Sapphire, CM never played well with my Droid. Back in January I sold my OG for a DX... and just sold my DX and cashed in my early upgrade for my D3. Loving it so far, can't wait to debloat it.

Sent from Droid 3


----------



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

I started out on the Incredible, like mentioned above I ordered mine near the beginning of June '10, of course I didn't see it 'til mid July. I fell in love with it (my wife would tell you the same:erm (1), and did tons of research on "the site which must not be named".

It took me 'til September to get up the nerve to root it. I think everyone I know has an Incredible, and the couple that are rooted were done so by me. I used unrevoked of course, I don't remember what I flashed right away but I know I always ended up on SkyRaider Sense. It wasn't long before I started testing for ihtfp69, which introduced me to ADB. I can't say enough about ihtfp69's work, he's the reason I came to the Thunderbolt.

So now I'm on the Thunderbolt, rooted via adb the day I got it. Loving Das BAMF for now, but patiently awaiting the opportunity to test for ihtfp69 again.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah I just had to add another chapter to my android book 2 nights ago. I have been lucky up until now with my D2 to not have needed to sbf. Always managed to avoid it... until I kinda sorta messed it up and had to do it finally. But I got it all sorted it out and rerooted and rommed. But man was it weird running a completely bone stock phone for 2 days. It was also my first experience with blur since I rooted it originally immediately after activating it.


----------



## avataranjie (Jul 20, 2011)

Started with G1 didn't know about adb only used linda file manager. Rooted flashed with ra amon. Loved android. Sold G1 bought nexus one off craigslist dev edition. Somewhat learned adb. Flashed hboot .zip one day, lost s-off and screwed up phone, got stuck on cooked roms. Never figured out what was wrong. Bought iphone 4, used for week, sold. Waiting for nexus prime


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I came into the Android world with Sprint's first major device, the Moment. This God awful piece of half baked sh*t made me beg Google for an answer to it's many problems. Thankfully, I found the site SDX-developers, who at that time was the only site to cater directly to Moment users as XDA even said that the Moment was too crappy to earn a place on their site. Thankfully, after suffering with the thing for 6 months, I upgraded to the Epic and it's been smooth sailing since October.

The one thing that I think the Moment taught me though is that the worse a device is, the more likely there is more development for it. Much like the HD2, because Samsung had thrown the glitichest and most outdated software they could find on it, it made Devs' mouth's water at the challenge of hacking it up to speed with the rest of the devices in it's class (Namely the HTC Hero and Moto Droid1). overall, the challenge of testing pre-alpha roms almost every week on that thing to make the slightest system performance benefits was worth it as it gave me a great respect for what the Android platform is truly capable of.

After I got my Epic, while faster, I still wanted to experiment with the thing and try to make it the fastest it could be (guess that's why I set my OC by hand at 1.6GHz) and because of that, I remain in the community that I see keeps growing daily.


----------

